# Fluval Spec V and Planted+ 24/7



## Alakith (Oct 29, 2014)

Hey, 

Hoping i could get some advice from you guys, i have a Fluval Spec V, low tech. I was looking at the new Planted+ and wondering if it would work for my tank, or if its too much light. The smallest size is 20" so i know it would illuminate the filter too, but that's not really a big deal for me. 

My tank has a bunch of moss, some anubias and a few other plants. Any Advice is greatly appreciated, 

Link to the light below, 

Thanks!

Amazon.com: Finnex Planted+ 24/7 Fully Automated Aquarium LED, Controller, 30 Inch: Pet Supplies


----------



## KristinaP (Feb 1, 2015)

*For what it's worth, my experience:*

I have a 20 inch Finnex Planted+ on my Spec V, but not the cool new 24/7 one with a controller that is coming out this spring that you're referencing. The only thing I do not like about mine is that it isn't dimmable and I can't set separate timers for the daylight/moonlight, although they do have individual switches. It looks like the 24/7 solves that issue and gives you some basic functions that would be useful. At ~$70 for the 20 inch it seems like a pretty good deal. As far as the amount of light, I can only tell you that my Planted+ does fine for my low-med light plants although it took a bit for some of the lower-light plants to adjust. They're all growing fairly quickly for a low-tech setup, IMO. I haven't tried any plants that require really high light, so I can't comment there.


----------



## natebuchholz (Sep 28, 2013)

The 24/7 would be fine as long as you dim it. The 24 hour cycle would be too bright and it is not adjustable. You could set it to a manual setting appropriate to your tank then attach it to a timed outlet.


----------



## katemarie (Mar 10, 2015)

KristinaP said:


> I have a 20 inch Finnex Planted+ on my Spec V, but not the cool new 24/7 one with a controller that is coming out this spring that you're referencing. The only thing I do not like about mine is that it isn't dimmable and I can't set separate timers for the daylight/moonlight, although they do have individual switches. It looks like the 24/7 solves that issue and gives you some basic functions that would be useful. At ~$70 for the 20 inch it seems like a pretty good deal. As far as the amount of light, I can only tell you that my Planted+ does fine for my low-med light plants although it took a bit for some of the lower-light plants to adjust. They're all growing fairly quickly for a low-tech setup, IMO. I haven't tried any plants that require really high light, so I can't comment there.


Does the 20 Finnex Planted + fit on your Spec V well? I am looking to use it for my Mr Aqua 7.5 bowfront, and the length is 18.1 inches... I am worried it will be too big. Any thoughts?


----------



## KristinaP (Feb 1, 2015)

katemarie said:


> Does the 20 Finnex Planted + fit on your Spec V well? I am looking to use it for my Mr Aqua 7.5 bowfront, and the length is 18.1 inches... I am worried it will be too big. Any thoughts?


Yes, it fits nicely. It spans the back chamber, which allows me to use it with cover in place. I just took the screws off the mount on one side and the raised part of the cover is just the right size for the mount to straddle it. I actually bought the shorter one (16 inch) first but the mounts were stretched so far that I was afraid it would fall in so I swapped it for the 20". The Finnex mounts are moveable, they'll slide up and down the length of the light (genius!), so you can use them in a ton of applications. On my tank that puts the light really close to the top of tank, so beware. You may have to fuss with things to get the right balance. It would be easier if it was dimmable.


----------



## Technik (Feb 14, 2015)

Any pictures of your current spec?


----------



## katemarie (Mar 10, 2015)

KristinaP said:


> Yes, it fits nicely. It spans the back chamber, which allows me to use it with cover in place. I just took the screws off the mount on one side and the raised part of the cover is just the right size for the mount to straddle it. I actually bought the shorter one (16 inch) first but the mounts were stretched so far that I was afraid it would fall in so I swapped it for the 20". The Finnex mounts are moveable, they'll slide up and down the length of the light (genius!), so you can use them in a ton of applications. On my tank that puts the light really close to the top of tank, so beware. You may have to fuss with things to get the right balance. It would be easier if it was dimmable.


Thanks! Good to know


----------



## Alakith (Oct 29, 2014)

Appreciate the info guys, Thanks!


----------



## Beefy (Mar 6, 2015)

I had ordered a 24/7 for my Spec V, but later cancelled it and went with a Satellite+ Pro - should arrive early next week. _Completely_ overcapitalising on the small low-tech tank, but this light will have better adjustability for day/night cycles now, and it will be a lot more flexible if I ever upgrade or go hi-tech in the future.


----------

